# GPU making too much noise after OC



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

I oc'ed my gpu a few days back. Now my cabby is making too much noise. 
I restored the clock settings to default but still the noise is there. And FAN also set to Auto.

I oced my gpu from
Core Clock: 875 mhz to 900mhz
Memory Clock: 1200mhz to 1355mhz

GPU Z Temp
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/03/26/6v6.png 

My rig
HD5770
C2Q6600
Mobo : Intel DG33Bu (uber suck)
3 * 1 GB XMS2

How can i fix this?


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

Are you sure the OC has been removed. Stress the card and check the clocks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

How do I do that?

BTW I used MSI Afterburn for OC'ing.


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

Errm...stress the card using the MSI Afterburn Fur utility, and see what the clocks show on GPU-Z.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

To be frank, that was the 1st time i OC'ed. So please forgive me for being n00ish.

I will do the furmark test and report back asap.


EDIT:-
I downloaded FurMark 1.9.0 and these are the results


    Score: 1063 points (17 FPS)

    Submitted by Jojo on March 26 2011, 4:36 pm

    Bench duration: 60 seconds
    Resolution: 1920 x 1080
    MSAA samples: 0
    Window mode: fullscreen

    Primary renderer: ATI Radeon HD 5770
    Device ID: 0x1002 - 0x68b8
    GPU clock: 875 MHz
    Memory clock: 1200 MHz
    Graphics drivers: Catalyst 11.2 - 8.821-110126a-112962C-ATI (1-26-2011)
    GPU temperatures (start/end):44°C / 67°C
    Number of GPUs: 1

    CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
    CPU speed: 2400 MHz
    Operating system: Windows 7 64-bit build 7600 [No Service Pack]

FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> To be frank, that was the 1st time i OC'ed. So please forgive me for being n00ish.
> 
> I will do the furmark test and report back asap.
> 
> ...



Jojo you did not get me. I meant CHECK if your card is still moving to OC clocks when stressed.

How do you do that. Run a stress 3D utility and check the clock on GPU-Z. Are they default or OC'ed..?   

You result shows that yes the have been defaulted. Now the fan noise is weird. You sure it is coming from the GPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2011)

@jojo, which brand GPU are you using?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

*@ jojo*

3dmark should do the job for you. Do what asingh said. Don't try msi kombustor. It has issues with amd 5 series gpu's.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> @jojo, which brand GPU are you using?



MSi 5770 Hawk.



asingh said:


> Jojo you did not get me. I meant CHECK if your card is still moving to OC clocks when stressed.
> 
> How do you do that. Run a stress 3D utility and check the clock on GPU-Z. Are they default or OC'ed..?
> 
> You result shows that yes the have been defaulted. Now the fan noise is weird. You sure it is coming from the GPU.



I just don;t know, i thought the FurMark utility should do the job. 
Or did you mean the "Burn-in" thingy?



vickybat said:


> *@ jojo*
> 
> 3dmark should do the job for you. Do what asingh said. Don't try msi kombustor. It has issues with amd 5 series gpu's.



Ok i'll download the 3dMark 11 Basic and then post results.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry about the bump.

The issue was still there until today.

I pressed my ear against the cabby and found out that the culprit was the PSU. So I opened it up, cleaned up the dirt and voila! The sound it no more. The cabby is running silently now.


----------

